# 2 years now i havent ridden



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

Im getting restless.I have cerebral pasly and my legs have been pretty dam horrible the last year.At this point i can either work or ride if i ride i dont want to imagine the pain i would be in not to mention bedridden for a week.Im also trying to loose weight to and get fit hoping that will help me for when i can ride.A small part of me is scared i wont be able to ride again until i dont have to work anymore.Im hoping to find some horses to groom once a week or something to get me around horses.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry that you are dealing with this. it must be very hard to want to ride, but not be able to do it at all. I hope you can find a way to jsut be around horses. sometimes just touching them, smelling them and watching them can be very satisfying to that ache we have in our hearts.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Are you near any therapeutic riding barns? Maybe one could help you find financial help if you need it for riding or at least let you groom or walk a horse on days you feel physically up to it. I sympathize with you,my vision is going and while it doesn't keep me from riding, at least not yet, little things like going out to my barn after dark, which is in my backyard, is hard to do now since I can't see a danged thing in the dark now, not even my 15.3 mare until she's standing right in front of me ☺ Check out any barns in your area, ask everyone you meet with with horses, even spending time with minis would still be time touching a mane and tail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you ever considered taking up carriage driving? It's a great way to spend time with horses with out having to sit in a saddle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

oobiedoo said:


> Are you near any therapeutic riding barns? Maybe one could help you find financial help if you need it for riding or at least let you groom or walk a horse on days you feel physically up to it. I sympathize with you,my vision is going and while it doesn't keep me from riding, at least not yet, little things like going out to my barn after dark, which is in my backyard, is hard to do now since I can't see a danged thing in the dark now, not even my 15.3 mare until she's standing right in front of me ☺ Check out any barns in your area, ask everyone you meet with with horses, even spending time with minis would still be time touching a mane and tail.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Maybe a headlamp would work for you?


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

I try to remember to keep a flashlight handy but around here nothing ever stays where you leave it.I just never thought I'd be dealing with this but you never know what life's going to throw at you.Having a horse in your life does help mentally,emotionally I think. I'd gladly share my horse's neck for hugs with anyone nearby that needs a horsey fix. Flashlights help of course but definitely not the same. And I've always been a "night owl" ☺
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

